# [Resolved] c:\windows\system\vmm32\enable.vxd



## robn (Apr 25, 2000)

I receive the following message while booting up:

" Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.
Registry or SYSTEM.INI refers to this file but it no longer exists."

The screen displays the path shown above.

What could be the cause of this and how do I fix it (at a minimum stop the message from showing).

I'm using '98 SE. I've checked SYSTEM.INI but can't find any reference to this file. I've used Norton SystemWorks to fix the registry to no avail as well.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Go to control Panel>add remove programs>Windows Setup tab
Remove Accessibility options. Then reinstall if you like. Enable.vxd is probably either missing or corrupt and this will remove and then replace it for you.


----------



## robn (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks Mosaic1 - that fixed the problem. The really pathetic thing is that I had to call Microsoft earlier this evening for an unrelated problem and although the tech support was knowledgeable about that specific problem his search of their database for the VMM problem turned up nothing.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

robn,
You're welcome. We hear that a lot about tech support. Not just Microsoft either. 

Mo


----------

